# Fresh out the fire academy...New guy needs a JOB!



## bboynowee (Nov 5, 2010)

Just finished a 4 month FIRE academy last week and need JOB! other than wanting a fire job I need an EMT JOB...I am clueless on how the EMT process begins. All I know is that I need a county card? and that I need to go to the DMV and obtain my ambulance drivers license? Any who... I would like to work for Gerber or lifeline ambulance. Any recommendations? can someone break it down on what to obtain first, next...etc...? 

sorry if this question has been asked before...thanks guys...I live in LA (South LA)


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 5, 2010)

bboynowee said:


> sorry if this question has been asked before...thanks guys...I live in LA (South LA)



Sorry to be rude, but... only about 5000 times, and that's just in the last three days.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 5, 2010)

You didn't mention it so I have to ask, have you successfuly passed an EMT class and passed the national registry?


----------



## Cawolf86 (Nov 5, 2010)

If he took a fire academy in LA - he is an EMT currently.


----------



## socalmedic (Nov 5, 2010)

i see Rio Hondo keeps pumping you guys out with the promise of quick jobs and a jet ski and boat in every driveway. on a more serious note dont expect to get a job that quickly, it is a tough market. until the fire departments start hiring again there wont be too many jobs opening up as an EMT in la or orange county. try McCormick or CARE but dont get your hopes up, you may have to go to an IFT company for a few months while waiting.


----------



## terrible one (Nov 6, 2010)

Want a job in Fire or EMS? Move out of socal, you are one of thousands trying to get into a job market that is heavily oversaturated right now


----------



## Cawolf86 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hah, I was going to guess Rio Hondo as well - as I know someone who finished a day or so before he posted.


----------



## bboynowee (Nov 7, 2010)

socalmedic said:


> i see Rio Hondo keeps pumping you guys out with the promise of quick jobs and a jet ski and boat in every driveway. on a more serious note dont expect to get a job that quickly, it is a tough market. until the fire departments start hiring again there wont be too many jobs opening up as an EMT in la or orange county. try McCormick or CARE but dont get your hopes up, you may have to go to an IFT company for a few months while waiting.



Nope Rio didn't pump me or the guys with quick jobs offers and visits to "the lake" after our graduation...we all know California and other states are hurting...


----------



## bboynowee (Nov 7, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Sorry to be rude, but... only about 5000 times, and that's just in the last three days.



haha I figured...


----------



## SR17 (Nov 7, 2010)

Not sure if it's just me, but I think the kid lives in Louisiana, not Los Angeles.

Best advice is to be pateint and apply EVERYWHERE. I got out of my academy in May and have tested once since then. I now have a great chance at a local fire department here in az. Interview is Dec. 1.

Stay positive and put in anywhere thats accepting apps.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Nov 8, 2010)

SR17 said:


> Not sure if it's just me, but I think the kid lives in Louisiana, not Los Angeles.



I took it to be Los Angeles because he said he wanted to work for Gerber - which is the name of a company that operates in Torrance and Santa Monica (near Los Angeles). Though that doesn't rule out there being a Gerber in Louisiana.


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 8, 2010)

Cawolf86 said:


> I took it to be Los Angeles because he said he wanted to work for Gerber - which is the name of a company that operates in Torrance and Santa Monica (near Los Angeles). Though that doesn't rule out there being a Gerber in Louisiana.



And he's talking about DMV cards and ambulance drivers' licenses, and other such strange and mysterious things that only exist in California. 

But if we're all barking up the wrong tree, he can feel free to tell us.


----------



## bboynowee (Nov 9, 2010)

SR17 said:


> Not sure if it's just me, but I think the kid lives in Louisiana, not Los Angeles.
> 
> Best advice is to be pateint and apply EVERYWHERE. I got out of my academy in May and have tested once since then. I now have a great chance at a local fire department here in az. Interview is Dec. 1.
> 
> Stay positive and put in anywhere thats accepting apps.



nope live in Los Angeles...yea and thanks for the advice...good luck in your interview!


----------

